# red island birdeater (Phormictopus atrichomatus)



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

so how much are females worth i know un sexed are around £40+


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

I recently bought 2 x unsexed 3 inchers for £10 each if that helps.


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

PeterUK said:


> I recently bought 2 x unsexed 3 inchers for £10 each if that helps.


mate you got a very good deal as i know these go for £40+ at the size mine is at 6inch+


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

PeterUK said:


> I recently bought 2 x unsexed 3 inchers for £10 each if that helps.


That sounds like p cancerides prices to me, I thought p atrichomatus went for quite a bit more. 

£40 for a 3" sounds a bit steep, I would think more £20-£30 max. Not sure about the adult female though, just put her up for what you think shes worth, and gradually drop the price to the minimum that you would let her go for.


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

spicewwfc said:


> That sounds like p cancerides prices to me, I thought p atrichomatus went for quite a bit more.
> 
> £40 for a 3" sounds a bit steep, I would think more £20-£30 max. Not sure about the adult female though, just put her up for what you think shes worth, and gradually drop the price to the minimum that you would let her go for.


yh i wasnt saying £40 for a 3 inch i was saying for a 6inch


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

> That sounds like p cancerides prices to me


Maybe but i got a 6in AF and a 5in AF cancerides plus 2 x 3in atrichomatus, 4 x 2.5in parahybana's and a 5in genic all for . . . . £85 :2thumb: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

PeterUK said:


> Maybe but i got a 6in AF and a 5in AF cancerides plus 2 x 3in atrichomatus, 4 x 2.5in parahybana's and a 5in genic all for . . . . £85 :2thumb: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


mate are you sure you got atrichomatus they are very rare in the hobby i know of 2-3 other people on the forum that have these and i dout that you payed so little for to of these
infact post a pic of them


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

nick19 said:


> mate are you sure you got atrichomatus they are very rare in the hobby i know of 2-3 other people on the forum that have these and i dout that you payed so little for to of these
> infact post a pic of them


Well I'm 99.9999% sure that i have. 
Like everything else in this life, its not WHAT you know, its WHO you know and if they aint what they are sposed to be someone is in for a severe rollicking.

Its late now and I'm working tomorrow but I'll try and get a few pics on sunday.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

No expert on these but I do know you really need a spot of German and Rudloff's paper on the genus, iirc he states in the paper _P. cancerides_ and _P. atrichomatus_ can be identical until they are under the scope.


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

PeterUK said:


> Well I'm 99.9999% sure that i have.
> Like everything else in this life, its not WHAT you know, its WHO you know and if they aint what they are sposed to be someone is in for a severe rollicking.
> 
> Its late now and I'm working tomorrow but I'll try and get a few pics on sunday.


to true mate and i look forwad to the pictures im not trying to call you a lier mate i just find it hard to belive you got them that cheap:2thumb:



Oderus said:


> No expert on these but I do know you really need a spot of German and Rudloff's paper on the genus, iirc he states in the paper _P. cancerides_ and _P. atrichomatus_ can be identical until they are under the scope.


i dont really think this is true
_P. cancerides_








_P. atrichomatus








_


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

nick19 said:


> to true mate and i look forwad to the pictures im not trying to call you a lier mate i just find it hard to belive you got them that cheap:2thumb:
> 
> 
> i dont really think this is true
> ...


top pic is an AF, bottom a juvenile, so using those pics to try and show how the sp. differs isn't really valid, sorry.

as i told you in this thread here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/680439-might-sell-some-my-collection.html

your 6"+ female is worth around £40


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> top pic is an AF, bottom a juvenile, so using those pics to try and show how the sp. differs isn't really valid, sorry.
> 
> as i told you in this thread here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/680439-might-sell-some-my-collection.html
> 
> your 6"+ female is worth around £40


i didnt notis i put a juvi pic on there and in the other thread i didnt specify a sex because at the moment it it un sexed untill i get a molt also are you still sexing molts steve


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

yes i am, just send me a pm

i based the 40 on the fact that it was 6"+ female....i didnt see any pics on the thread


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> yes i am, just send me a pm
> 
> i based the 40 on the fact that it was 6"+ female....i didnt see any pics on the thread


fair play mate well she is in her hide now and has been for the last 4 days and she blocked the entrance so i think she is going to molt soon and i will drop you a pm when she has also i paid £40 for her unsexed :2thumb: 
p.s pics in album


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

ok her is a pic not the best but my cam is crap


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Jan's revision of the genus if you have the time or inclination (I don't it's a real head ache doing a proper translation)

http://www.entomo-praeparation.de/Downloads/ARTHROPODA15 4 (2).pdf


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

Oderus said:


> Jan's revision of the genus if you have the time or inclination (I don't it's a real head ache doing a proper translation)
> 
> http://www.entomo-praeparation.de/Downloads/ARTHROPODA15 4 (2).pdf


thank you for the link mate but my pc dont have any programs that can read pdf


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

nick19 said:


> thank you for the link mate but my pc dont have any programs that can read pdf



Just download adobe reader  HERE  right side of page, top left box.


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

PeterUK said:


> Just download adobe reader  HERE  right side of page, top left box.


thank you mate :2thumb:


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

i carnt understand that i dont evan know what languge it is:blush:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

nick19 said:


> i carnt understand that i dont evan know what languge it is:blush:


i believe its german :lol2: i took a look and there is no chance i could translate it mainly cause i cant read it :lol2:


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> i believe its german :lol2: i took a look and there is no chance i could translate it mainly cause i cant read it :lol2:


ha ha gues the link is now pointless i might have to go kidnap one of these german students that are down my way for the summer :devil:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

nick19 said:


> ha ha gues the link is now pointless i might have to go kidnap one of these german students that are down my way for the summer :devil:


do it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> do it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


ha ha i will i might have to pull out the old weetabix hammers out (looks over shoulder for men in wite suits)i best hurry there on there way


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

nick19 said:


> ha ha i will i might have to pull out the old weetabix hammers out (looks over shoulder for men in wite suits)i best hurry there on there way


haha dont start that again :lol2:


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> haha dont start that again :lol2:


:gasp::whistling2::bash:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

nick19 said:


> :gasp::whistling2::bash:


:lol2:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

This goes against my better nature (not that I really have one) from the key in the paper for females badly trans'ed by me.

_Phormictopus atrichomatus_: spermatheca triangle shaped lobes/receptacles and basally joined (or very close). 

_Phormictopus cancerides_: spermatheca lobes/receptacles rounded at the tops and unattached at the base.

If you look at the pictures in the paper for both species you will see what he means, if female you should be able to get an idea from the next moult.


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

Oderus said:


> This goes against my better nature (not that I really have one) from the key in the paper for females badly trans'ed by me.
> 
> _Phormictopus atrichomatus_: spermatheca triangle shaped lobes/receptacles and basally joined (or very close).
> 
> ...


thank you oderus i will look now : victory:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

geckodelta said:


> i believe its german :lol2: i took a look and there is no chance i could translate it mainly cause i cant read it :lol2:



Cut and paste the bits that look interesting to google translator . . Simple innit :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

PeterUK said:


> Cut and paste the bits that look interesting to google translator . . Simple innit :Na_Na_Na_Na:


that seems far to time consuming :lol2:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

i have one- an AF, & it cost me £39 from tss. very like cancerides, but a lot redder.


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

wilkinss77 said:


> i have one- an AF, & it cost me £39 from tss. very like cancerides, but a lot redder.


when did they have them inn: victory:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

nick19 said:


> when did they have them inn: victory:


was a good 3-4 years back- mine had a leg missing, now it's grown back. & she's bloody EVIL- totally psychotic. you go near her, she rears up, & repeatedly strikes!:gasp: the only worse tempered t i have is a panama red rump birdeater, sericopelma rubronitens- she has the same temperament as the red, but is even shorter tempered. most t's, if you blow on them,, run away- but these 2 will stand their ground & lash out in the direction of your breath!


----------

